# It's SOOOOOO annoying....



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

....how most insurance companies don't appear to have any GTR's on their databases before 1995 !!!

The number of on-line quotes i've tried to do and when you type in "1990" all you get is a GTS option. Even when i've been phoning them up they've nearly all said "erm, there isn't a GTR model available until 1995". One company even had to substitute the Skyline for a Porsche 944 Turbo so that they could try and quote me !!!

It's a joke !

Tesco and Adrian Flux are the only ones i've been successful with so far. 

I intend to try Osbourne & Sons and Privilege on Monday. I'm hoping O & S will be reasonable - they have a skyline in their advert !!!

Where are you R32 GTR owners getting your insurance from ? And what mods are you declaring ? (they seem to be "unsure" about chips some of them !!!)

Daz


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

I don't know who you've been ringing but I've never had problems getting a quote. Been with Adrian Flux this year and will go with Osborne when my renewal is due in Dec (unless of course AF beat their quote). I rang Osbornes last year and they said they wouldn't quote a modded Skyline to anyone under 30 - don't know if that rule still applies. You can also try A-Plan and there are a couple of others but I can't remember their names - I think they're in the back of Jap Performance.

Talat.


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

*Osbornes*

I insured my modded GTS25T with Osbornes, £850 fully comp with protected no claims for me (33) and my wife (29). The next best quote I got was from Tesco's at £899 but they insisted on a tracker being fitted.

All the companies I tried out of Max Power and the likes were all useless.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Talat said:


> *I don't know who you've been ringing but I've never had problems getting a quote. Been with Adrian Flux this year and will go with Osborne when my renewal is due in Dec (unless of course AF beat their quote). I rang Osbornes last year and they said they wouldn't quote a modded Skyline to anyone under 30 - don't know if that rule still applies. You can also try A-Plan and there are a couple of others but I can't remember their names - I think they're in the back of Jap Performance.
> 
> Talat. *


Talat - Adrian Flux are referring the details to Highway because they are unsure what they would think of it being "chipped". Apparently these places can be a bit funny about it. But they did do me a quote on a standard one not ong ago.

Tesco were fine - had it on their system and quoted me.

Liverpool Victoria could not find a 1990 GTR on their system at all. The phone call lasted for ever, the guy had to get his supervisor and they still couldn't help.

Privilege don't have a 1990 GTR on their website. Osbornes & Sons don't appear to have a website.

My old man is with AON with his Treser Audi...they had no problems wirh that and even had it on their system (which is rare), so i may give them a call too.

Daz


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

Daz,

Hmm, maybe AF have changed there policies - I'll just have to wait until my renewal quote comes through the post to find out. I know they had a problem with my rollcage last time but that was quickly sorted out.

Talat.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Cheers Talat. I'd be very interested to hear what they say. I've been with them for 3 years with my Pulsar, so they know all my details, etc. 

He reckoned the modded one would be Circa £1500 - still not as competitve as Tesco......

Daz


----------

